# AC97-Soundchip macht schlapp



## grantler (8. August 2005)

Hey Leute.
Ich hab folgendes Problem:
Mein onBoard Soundchip (C-Media AC97) bricht nach einiger Zeit durchgehender Wiedergabe einfach plötzlich ab. Nach nem Neustart is alles wieder OK, XP findet auch keine Konflikte o.ä., treiber is aktuell.
Kann des vielleicht irgendwie am Energiemanagement liegen 

Wär super wenn mir jemand helfen könnte


----------



## Pianoman (8. August 2005)

Ein ähnliches Problem hab ich auch auf einem Rechner. Nach ca. einer Stunde zocken (in meinem Fall Spellforce) fängt der Ton vom Spiel an zu knacksen und abgehackt zu klingen. Auch da hilft nur ein Neustart.
Ich vermute, daß die Dinger einfach nur minderwertig sind. Mit einer externen Soundkarte ist mir sowas noch nie passiert. Vielleicht statische Aufladung oder sowas...
Vielleicht findet sich ja noch jemand mit einer Lösung 
lg.


----------

